# credit card help



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

ive had my sainsburys cc for about 2 yeats now, ive always payed the bill in full monthly, we our currently moving so have been told not to apply for any credit etc, 

we our having our 1st baby in Oct and need to buy all the bits i hope to be able to continue to pay the bill in full but some bits may take longer, i know i could get a new cc with 0% for x amount of months but dont want to risk my credit rating, 

do you think my currrnt cc conpany will give me some months at 0%?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Call up your current credit card provider and find out if they have any offers they can give you on your existing credit card. If not and you require interest free then you can close yours down if you want and apply for one with a different provider. Have you already applied for a mortgage and been granted one?


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Ravinder said:


> Call up your current credit card provider and find out if they have any offers they can give you on your existing credit card. If not and you require interest free then you can close yours down if you want and apply for one with a different provider. Have you already applied for a mortgage and been granted one?


yea its been approved


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Call your credit card company up first and see what they can offer you, if anything. If not, threaten to close the account and they may sometimes offer you a retention deal. If still no luck, if it were me, I'd still be tempted to apply for an interest free credit card and it might just be ok. If worse comes to worse and it does get declined, I wouldn't worry about it too much as it won't really have a detrimental effect on your credit score. You may just have to wait a little bit longer before you then apply for another one again.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

shane_ctr said:


> ive had my sainsburys cc for about 2 yeats now, ive always payed the bill in full monthly, we our currently moving so have been told not to apply for any credit etc,
> 
> we our having our 1st baby in Oct and need to buy all the bits i hope to be able to continue to pay the bill in full but some bits may take longer, i know i could get a new cc with 0% for x amount of months but dont want to risk my credit rating,
> 
> do you think my currrnt cc conpany will give me some months at 0%?


dont know why you shouldnt apply for anything if you have been clearing the balance in full each month your credit score should be top of the pile ?

wouldnt bother with using your current provider shop around see who is offering the longest best 0% with lowest percentage handling fee buy what you need on your current card then transfer the balance over to the new card what ever that amount is ie £1000 then set set up a dd for 10 equal payments of £100 to clear it job done.

or better still if you can afford to clear all the balances in two months then save up for two months and cut all the cards up and throw them in the bin before you get hooked on using them.


----------



## Jonny2400 (May 14, 2011)

Hi I will jump in here as I am a professional Financial advisor !!!

I advice you not to apply for any more cards as your dip, is based on your financial holdings at that time, some providers may do a second check on completion day and could withdraw your mortgage offer, as you may have just passed their min points before hand. Money saving forums ate full of people in this position (ie they put new sofas etc for the new house on cc) I would suggest also not spending anymore money on your existing card to after completion! Get a loan from family and pay them back after completion, a sudden increase in credit during a mortgage app is a big no no today (it raises questions over affordability) few years ago it wouldn't have mattered at all but today it's all changed.


----------



## Jonny2400 (May 14, 2011)

Ask a family member to apply for a cc explain why you need it that it could effect your mortgage app and that you will give them the month amounts they will get the 0% AER and you are not at risk, I know it sounds a hassle but it's nothing compared to the hassle of your lender pulling out at the last min!! Banks are very worried about lending as property prices are still very flat, also make sure you buy life & ci cover for your mortgage, shop around but buy it !! My office took back 4 house keys this week from cancer suffers. Give up fast food or what ever just budget for covet !!


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

cheers guys, it was just buying nusery etc wanted to pay for it over like 2/3 monyhs 

thanks for the pm joanthan, its all happenig at once we are moving fron our appartmwnt to a house, ive just bought a new car, we are expecting our 1st baby in october, we also get married on this date next year but thats all covered and payed for, the car is bought and payed, we just got the house for 180k and have put down 40k so this has made payments very nice, both of us owe no one except mobile phones etc anu money. we just use the cc to pay for food etc and clear it soon as bill is in,


----------

